# town of 1770 next week



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

just yesterday, booked a waterfront site at the 1770 caravan park  
will be there from wed. the 30th for 7 days
thought I'd post on the off chance that someone else might be around for a fish during that period
cheers;
d-o


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh how I wish Doug! I'll get back up there again soon, and will let you know for sure.


----------

